# New height of j.d 950 w/ rops



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone give me the height of a 950 John Deere WITH ROPS ?. 
The tractor will need to be loaded in a box type trailer. I need the height from the ground to the top of the ROPS.

THE TRACTOR is a 1986 w/ mfwd, has 12. 2. 28" Ag. tires. I'm not sure how high the trailer door is, as the trailer is not available at the moment, but think it should be just
under 7 foot.

Thanks in advance,
Duke


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Check Tractor Data.com


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

I did that first


----------

